
Potential Startup Ideas for 2020 - varadhjain
https://blog.varadhja.in/2019/12/25/potential-startup-ideas-for-2020/
======
Zaskoda
This seems like a popular topic right now and I wanted to add to the
conversation some startup concepts I care about:

Game Dapps: The gaming industry is testing the "blockchain" waters by
introducing tokenification into games. These games call themselves "blockchain
games" but they barely use the blockchain. Meanwhile, a small group of games
are being developed as game dapps that run directly on one of the DLT
networks. I believe that game dapps will be one of the break out use cases for
blockchain tech and that's where I'm putting my energy right now.

Cloudless "Smart Speaker": "Smart speaker" is the wrong name for this product,
but it's what we call the products in this class right now. We no longer need
to depend on the cloud to perform language processing. Moving the ability to
process spoken language into a device opens up a lot of opportunities for a
home network appliance. For example: instead of one "personality" like Alexa
or Siri, a local device could be highly configurable and customizable.

Crowd Funded Investigative Reporting: In a nutshell: people want reliable news
and the news is not well funded. A good system could allow reputation tracking
for investigative reporters and a fundraising platform to support their future
investigations. I would do this using some form of cryptocurrency but that's
not required.

A New Car Radio (carputing): Most cars still use the 1 or 2 din form factor
for the car's audio. If you shop for replacement units online, you'll see that
they're all extremely similar. Compare those units with the experience someone
expects from a Tesla. Somewhere in between exists a product that people
driving older vehicles would greatly benefit from.

I have a few thousand more, but I like these a lot lately.

------
themmes
For the last point mentioned on newsletters I have been using
[https://stoopinbox.com/](https://stoopinbox.com/) works pretty well to avoid
newsfeeds. (Not affiliated, just a happy user)

